# Elfland wins Best Novel Award



## Freda

ELFLAND has won the Romantic Times Reviewers' Choice Award for BEST FANTASY NOVEL of 2009!

I've tried to insert an image of the cover - don't know if it will work. If not, you can see it on my website. Oh, and it's now out in paperback.

www.fredawarrington.com


----------



## Freda

Please feel free to ask any questions or start a discussion about the novel!


----------



## Ian Whates

Many congrats, Freda!


----------



## Freda

Aw, thanks, Ian!


----------



## Rosemary

That's wonderful news, Freda!  I do love the cover


----------

